# NW/NC-question + dark circles-question!



## p0wnd (Dec 28, 2011)

Hellooooooo, I'm new here. At least I think I'm in the right place!

*QUESTION 1:* I'm pale. I have used a cool toned mineral foundation in the second fairest shade, and I have used Shiseido Dual Balancing foundation in the lightest shade (Very light ivory), don't know if it was cool or warm.
  	That's why I'm asking. I'm so confused, I don't know if I'm NW or NC I'm probably the lightest (NW15 or NC15) but I don't know my undertone.. Can't tell if my veins are blue or green or both, I like all colours for makeup and I dress in black only. Tried the gold/silver-thingie but didn't work for me.


*QUESTION 2:*

  	I have dark cirkles like almost everyone else. I recently discovered how to minimize the creasing, but I still have one problem. I tried Mac Studio Finish Concealer in NW15, slightly pink, to cover the cirkles, and it covers but still looks kind of "gray" or ashy afterwards. I also tried Select Cover-up by Mac, also NW15 but it looked more yellow, same thing here (ashy finish). Maybe you can tell by looking at some of the pictures I posted, don't know. 

 [h=2]*I would be very grateful for any recommendations and tips! I know this post is long but I would really want advice! Thank you!*[/h]  	 
  	Here are some pictures of me in different lights.


----------



## Dreaming Dancer (Dec 29, 2011)

You have gorgeous skin!

  	I am very fair like you with combination skin and i use either the matchmaster foundation in 1.0 or the studio fix powder foundation in N4. On me, these seem to be more neutral in undertone. I feel like I am an even mix of cool and warm undertones so these work for me. You might also try the face and body foundation in one of the "N" shades, maybe N2 or 3? it can be hard to determine your true undertone using the ricks like what color your veins are... I have both colors of veins showing and was always confused. it took me some trial and error with the various formulas and shades and i am finally matched correctly.

  	As for the dark circles, I always have this problem a little too. I think of lot of it is genetics with dark circles. I really like the studio sculpt concealer. I use NW20. What i love about the studio sculpt is that it's creamy and full coverage. I pat it on with my finger and it stays all day. I also use the Studio finish concealer, but i only use it on blemishes and imperfections like that, and on veins around my nose. For some reason that formula is a little dry for me under the eyes. I have used the select cover up too, but it also looks ashy under my eyes. I don't use it as much anymore, but sometimes for covering redness on my cheeks.

  	I hope my experience helps you some. I am sure you will find your perfect match soon.


----------



## p0wnd (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment and the help. =) 
  	When I try to find out if I'm cool or warm I'm like "I look warm.. I'm definitely warm. I may be cool... I'm cool!" Haha
  	I'm going to MAC in my town tomorrow to see if I can purchase samples or ask if they can help me.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2011)

MAC defines "cool" and "warm" the opposite of most cosmetics companies. They go by the colour wheel, where pink = warm and yellow = cool. For under the eyes, if you go with a MAC concealer, you'd want an NW shade. Since you're pale, NW15. (I think Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW15 is the lightest NW15.)  I'm another pale gal, so I totally identify. I also believe I have neutral undertones -- not overly cool or warm (however it's defined). You may want to check out this thread in the Cosmetics Discussion section; tons of recs for and discussions about pale foundations...  http://www.specktra.net/t/62089/porcelain-beauties-rants-and-raves-for-foundations


----------



## p0wnd (Dec 30, 2011)

Really bad service at my Mac counter. We only have 3 counters in Sweden and the closest except this one is 171 miles away lol.
  	I'm lost


----------

